# is this right? cider



## adictv (17/4/16)

Hi all.
Put down 4lt of store bought juice with 500ml of pare juice and pitched mangrove jacks cider yeast.
My main question is should it be foaming because its not? 
Hydrometer reading is now 1.010 after 3 days. I think og was about 1.040 (not infront on my book).
Just a bit confused as its not a crazy ferment.
Sorry for my stupidity in advance haha


----------



## manticle (17/4/16)

Cider shows much less foam than beer.
Trust the hydrometer (provided it's trustworthy).

Plain apple will ferment to 1.000 or lower, pear juice will hold it back a shade but 1.010 is probably not quite done.


----------



## timmi9191 (17/4/16)

+1 what manticle said.


----------



## adictv (17/4/16)

Thanks guys. First stab at cider so wasnt sure it was right or not but you have put my mind at ease haha


----------



## Drick (17/4/16)

Just make sure the juice didn't have any preservative added. Google any additives as some will inhibit yeast growth.


----------



## MickGC (17/4/16)

As the others have said, sounds fine, most of my ciders barely foam
Give it some more time and it will likely drop to 1.002 or so


----------



## adictv (18/4/16)

I made sure it has no preservatives. Just strange looking at it with no activity what so ever ( well maybe a few bubble here and there, plus condensation). 
Ill give it some time and see how she goes


----------



## decr (20/4/16)

+1 to not foaming ... except imagine the surprise when my first apple/cranberry cider took off and needed a blowoff tube from the demi... must be something in the cranberry juice that foams like crazy.


----------



## adictv (23/4/16)

Im not sure if it has finished or stuck. Still sitting at 1.010. As im going to be bottling im worried it will start up again and go boom! 
Also if i was to bottle and just put some more juice in the fermenter would i be good to go without pitching more yeast?


----------



## timmi9191 (23/4/16)

pear juice will result in a higher fg. I am not familiar with MJ cider yeast so dont know how hungry it is, but a drop from 1.040 to 1.010 does seem a little lazy.

How oxygenated was the juice when pitching? what temp has it been at?


----------



## adictv (23/4/16)

I poured everything in and stirred a fair bit first before pitching yeast. Looking at my book it was 1.048 og. Its been sitting at 20 degrees


----------



## timmi9191 (23/4/16)

As I say Im not familiar with yeast, so the following is a little guess work. Their web page describes it as high attenuation as high, so I would expect 80-85%. 1.048 down to 1.010 is 80%, so its in the ball park. My guess is its done.


----------



## adictv (23/4/16)

Thanks for your help. Iv bottled it ill let it sit and see how we go


----------



## troopa (23/4/16)

Beats my current brew
20L aldi juice with a re pitch of 1335 brit ale from a nukie brown.
Damn thing wont drop fast enough and it keeps forming a krausen after 6 days and gentle swirling to break it up.

taste is really good and its sitting around 4.5%. At least SWMBO is happy so in for a crash chill and dirty cider it is 

Usually cider is very no discript in the way it ferments.. blink and the krausen if any is over and 4-6 days its down to 1.000.
Dont stress the small things. As long as it tastes good its good


----------



## adictv (23/4/16)

Just put down 6lt of apple pear and raspberry juice with 2x black tea bags in 250ml of water and 250gm of brown sugar.
OG was 1.044
Its been 2 hours and its going off. Tastes really nice but without the pear juice like the last one i think this will be very dry but thats what i want just so i can compare the non fermentables from the pear juice


----------



## wynnum1 (24/4/16)

Yeast nutrient may be worth adding .


----------



## Rodolphe01 (24/4/16)

Cider produces so little krausen and yeast cake I actually ferment it and dispense it from the same keg. Never had an issue doing this and had it on the yeast in the keg for months.

Also +1 for using yeast nutrient


----------



## adictv (24/4/16)

The packet of yeast says it has yeast nutrients in it


----------



## adictv (14/5/16)

Just tried my first batch and was very dry the misses turn her nose at it so might need to back sweeten to get the tick of approval


----------



## troopa (14/5/16)

Time for a new missus. 


Back sweetening in the glass is the easiest method with fresh juice, Cordial, sugar, anything that takes your fancy.. even lemon cello or some other fruit liqueur is great and gives it a bit more punch.

If you keg you have a few more option to back sweeten as well without the issues of bottle bombs otherwise sulfuring is the other option and stopping the ferment at the level of sweetness/alc% you want.

Lactose is another option but preference for my household was it leaves a very metallic after taste . You may have differing results.

Well done on the first batch


----------



## adictv (14/5/16)

Thanks troopa.
Iv herd to many bad things about lactose and not doing much at all.
Ill have to try back sweetening with juice or something.down side isit brings the abv down hahaha


----------

